# Pecan countertop/bartop



## Woodsman (Jan 31, 2016)

This one measures almost 60" wide x 120" long. It sure did turn out to be pretty wood.


 
Contrary to what my camera inabilities seem to indicate, the finish is not orange peeled.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Feb 1, 2016)

That's really pretty! It almost looks like cherry to me, and I love the book matched spalting.


----------



## brown down (Feb 1, 2016)

I too like the book match. how hard is pecan to work with?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2016)

Great looking top!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 1, 2016)

The "Wow" factor is over the top! Absolutely stunning! This is THE centerpiece of the kitchen. What finish did you use? Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2016)

Pecan can have so many different grains and colors - beautiful wood but hard to dry - at least it has been for me.


----------



## Woodsman (Feb 1, 2016)

brown down said:


> I too like the book match. how hard is pecan to work with?


All of my pecan is air dried to at least 20% MC and then I might put it into the solar kiln seen here. I've had really good luck with it although it wasn't that way in the beginning. It did take a bit of figuring out what works for me to dry it without winding up with ready made rocking chair parts. Air dried pecan is pretty easy to work with compared to commercially kiln dried pecan. It's tough sometimes getting clear wood though. Generally in my area it is prone to bark inclusions and other odd things. Cuts well and machines fairly well with sharp tools and the correct speed when using a router. I like that it is a good hard wood. I can use it for virtually anything I want without worrying about whether it will hold together. It's easy to break a screw off in though. I have found that Kreg screws are actually one of the better screws for this wood though.



Nature Man said:


> The "Wow" factor is over the top! Absolutely stunning! This is THE centerpiece of the kitchen. What finish did you use? Chuck



I used danish oil on it and allowed it to dry about 3 days before applying the finish. The finish on this is Zinsser seal coat all the way around and then 4 thin sprayed on coats of polyurethane for the top and sides lightly sanded in between coats and then a final buffing using a cheap car buffer and buffing compound like one would use for vehicles. I don't recall which brand right off, but I could get that for you if you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Feb 3, 2016)

absolutely beautiful. I have access to pecan trees, but I just cant get round to getting them cut up and milled. maybe one day


----------

